# Minimum Plumbing Fixtures Calculator



## ara4help (May 21, 2010)

Minimum Plumbing Fixtures Calculator

"Plumbing Fixtures" Calculators- perfect applications for mixed use projects. You can use them to calculate the minimum required number of plumbing fixtures for new buildings in compliance with 2006-2009 IBC/IPC and 2007 CBC/CPC.

www.ara4help.com

Please send your comments and suggestions to the author.


----------



## Alias (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info!

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------

